# gostava/gostaria



## alahay

Estava a assistir um film americano e a traducao (nas legendas) era:

_Are you coming to Chicago?_
*Vem em Chicago?*

_I would like to_
*Eu gostava*

An minha pregunta e' porque se usa gostava invece de gostaria.

Obrigado,
Al


----------



## Vanda

Acho que tem a ver com usos. Já vi o Outsider usar gostava nesse contexto. No sul do Brasil também se usa assim. Na minha região usa-se gostaria.


----------



## Outsider

alahay said:
			
		

> Estava a assistir* um filme americano e a traducao (nas legendas) era:
> 
> _Are you coming to Chicago?_
> *Vem em Chicago?*
> 
> _I would like to_
> *Eu gostava*
> 
> An minha pregunta e' porque se usa gostava em vez de gostaria.
> 
> * Em Portugal dizemos "assistir a" um filme.


É muito habitual usar o imperfeito do indicativo pelo condicional. Há mesmo quem diga que dá um matiz mais delicado a um pedido, o chamado "imperfeito de cortesia". Na verdade, muitas vezes o condicional soa demasiado formal para a linguagem falada, ao menos aqui em Portugal.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Eu por exemplo nunca uso o condicional, como diz o Outsider é muito formal. Em Portugal usa-se o imperfeito.


----------



## jazyk

> Acho que tem a ver com usos. Já vi o Outsider usar gostava nesse contexto. No sul do Brasil também se usa assim. *Na minha região usa-se gostaria.*


O mesmo aqui: São Paulo. Acho que só ouvi _gostava_ usado dessa maneira por portugueses.


----------



## Outsider

Acho uma pena, porque a continuar assim qualquer dia o condicional desaparece da nossa fala, e o sentido do imperfeito do indicativo não tem, à partida, nada que ver com o do condicional. Mas não posso negá-lo: eu também cresci dizendo "gostava", não "gostaria".


----------



## Vanda

A primeira vez que fui ao Rio Grande do Sul, achei muito interessante o pessoal dizer gostava. Para mim era uma novidade. Fica colorido.


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:
			
		

> A primeira vez que fui ao Rio Grande do Sul, achei muito interessante o pessoal dizer gostava. Para mim era uma novidade. Fica colorido.


Pois é. A minha professora é gaúcha e ensinava-nos que era preferível usar o imperfeito. Porém o uso do condicional ou futuro do "pretérito" é vigente e certo.
P.S.- Para min colorido é "futuro do pretérito".


----------



## ronanpoirier

Pelo que tenho notado aqui no Rio Grande do Sul, a substituição do futuro do pretérito pelo imperfeito só se dá quando os verbos, no imperfeito, são da 2ª ou da 3ª conjugação pois acabam por "-ia" e etc. Já "gostava" acaba por "-ava", então não trocaríamos.
Um fato interessante é que eu sou a única pessoa que conheço que diz, por exemplo, "quereria" em vez de "queria". Sempre tem um que escuta e olha para o lado com uma cara que parece dizer "ele realmente disse isso?"


----------



## jazyk

Eu digo quereria de vez em quando também.


----------



## Cygnus Nazca

"Se o elevador funcionasse, não *tínhamos* de descer os 9 andares a pé"

Posso usar o condicional simples nesta frase? Qual é a diferença


"Se o elevador funcionasse, não *teriamos *de descer os 9 andares a pé"

Muito obrigado pelas respostas à esta pergunta e à minha anterior mensagem.


----------



## Outsider

Cygnus Nazca said:


> "Se o elevador funcionasse, não *tínhamos* de descer os 9 andares a pé"
> 
> Posso usar o condicional simples nesta frase? Qual é a diferença
> 
> 
> "Se o elevador funcionasse, não *teríamos *de descer os 9 andares a pé"


Pode usar o condicional, e não há diferença entre os dois. Em certas regiões usa-se mais o condicional, noutras o imperfeito. Em textos formais, dá-se preferência ao condicional.


----------



## spielenschach

Eu acho que o Outsider tem razão, apenas uma observação e uma opinião, o imperfeito é usdo por pessoas menos cultas, de resto com sentido de condicional.
Até à próxima.


----------



## birdface

ok. Aqui tem outra pergunta de gramática. 

EX: Se eu tivesse as condições para trabalhar, *trabalhava.*
EX: Se eu tivesse as condições para trabalhar, _*trabalharia.*_

alguém pode explicar o porque vejo os dois exemplos e os dois parecem ser corretos?


----------



## Outsider

Bem, porque em português moderno (oral) há uma forte tendência para evitar o condicional, substituindo-o pelo imperfeito do indicativo.


----------



## birdface

Sim, eu notei que pessoas do Brasil falam mais do _*trabalhar*_ia e pessoas do Portugal falam mais do _*trabalhava.*_ 

Eu, por causa da minha namorada brasileira, uso _*trabalharia*_.  
Mas, gosto muito do português dos dois lugares.


----------



## Macunaíma

birdface said:


> Sim, eu notei que pessoas do Brasil falam mais do _*trabalhar*_ia e pessoas do Portugal falam mais do _*trabalhava.*_
> 
> Eu, por causa da minha namorada brasileira, uso _*trabalharia*_.
> Mas, gosto muito do português dos dois lugares.


 
No Brasil também se vêem as duas formas, mas o futuro do pretérito (condicional) predomina em construções desse tipo.


----------

